# Leash Training



## LovemyLucyLu (Mar 10, 2014)

Hey all! My maltese Lucy Lu is 7 months old. Been trying to train her on a leash/harness since she was 14 weeks old. I now have her outside on the harness but she will only walk on the sidewalk or street, in the back of the house, which is ok, but she will only walk the sidewalk/street the length of her yard and then she puts on the brakes and stops dead in her tracks. I have tried using treats to get her to go further but she just will not go! This is all new to me. My other dog Piper, maltipoo, has never ever had any issues walking on a harness/leash ever. She took right to it. Lucy Lu will just not go beyond her turf! I so want to take her for walks around the block. She has a big fenced in yard to run as much as she wants but walks are very important too! I'd appreciate some input on how to get her beyond her yard! Thanks and HAPPY SPRING :Sunny Smile:


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

What about carrying her beyond this comfort zone, putting her down and allowing her to walk back toward her preferred area and extending this out gradually with lots of praise when she is gaining in confidence. Also, try taking her for a ride first and seeing if you can get her to walk in a park area on leash (I generally do not recommend off leash dog parks for our little guys). 

Also, have you considered putting her in a puppy or manners class? This might help her grain some confidence with areas outside her own turf.


----------



## LovemyLucyLu (Mar 10, 2014)

Carina, I haven't tried carrying her beyond her comfort zone but she is funny. If she see's someone beyond her comfort zone, she gets excited and runs towards them. When that person walks away after some petting, I try to walk her back and she won't budge. She has been for a ride. I thought about puppy classes. My daughter in law took her bull dogs to puppy classes and it seemed to do well with their behavior. I don't do the park or dog parks since Parvo has been a huge problem in my area. My other dog was never ever off her leash because I didn't trust her off her leash. I certainly have the same reservations with this one. At what point do you let your dog go free from her leash? Thanks for the feed back. I'm gonna look into puppy classes or a trainer!!!!


----------



## IzzysBellasMom (Jan 16, 2013)

That was my thoughts too, drive her out of her area and let her walk back home. Or around the other side of the block.


----------



## Dominic (Nov 4, 2012)

I would consider a dog trainer that works with positive reinforcement to help her walk on the leash, the trainer will basically teach you how to handle it, it worth it! 

When Dom was around 7 months we were walking and my neighbors dog barked at him (a golden retriever) so after that he refused to walk for 3+ months, would put the breaks and nothing I do would helped. Once Benjamin joined the family and was free to go for a walk, I bought a coupler and they shared the same leash, with that Dom felt encouraged and took off walking again!

Walking off leash is a whole new territory and unless your dog has a firm 100% recall I wouldn't try, mine can't go off leash. A trainer will guide you over this too. Good luck and keep us posted about her improvement. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------

